# Personal reccomendations Spain



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti.
Anybody have a reccomended stopover about halfway between Vilanova Park and Granada?
Am doing all the usual searches on the MHF database,virtual brochure, etc. but a persona experience would be very helpful. This would be during week commencing 20 Jan. many thanks in anticipation. saluti, eddied


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Halfway would be near Benidorm? Camping Cap Blanch, Albir, just north of there is in the site database, was there last year. Quite a nice spot but a bit pricey.

peedee


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Tks for the suggestion peedee. More concerned with comfort than price at our time of life. 4 Italian pensioners raring to go!
saluti, eddied


----------

